# Should I change my transmission fluid or not?



## 2001NissanPathfinder (Jan 21, 2007)

My 97 Max has about 87000 on it and I do not know if the trans fluid has ever been changed. I want to do it, but I have also heard sometimes you can run into other issues if you change it and it has never been changed before. Something about everything being sealed original. I am not sure.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

If you haven't ever changed it, I would not recommend it. I've never done it on my Maxima I have 206K on it and it does not slip or act up at all. If you are going to change it, it should be every 5K to 7K miles. Same time you change you oil.


----------

